# Sind Ü-Eier gefährlich? oO



## Hishabye (7. August 2008)

Hallo Community...

vor paar Minuten habe ich diesen Artikel im Netz gefunden

http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2008/08/07/...=1#commentindex

Ich wollt mal von Euch wissen, wie Ihr zu diesem Thema steht...

Ich persönlich finde, man sollte Sandkästen verbieten...Kinder könnten Sand essen oO


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

Ich sags mal so: Hast du dich mal (als du noch klein warst) an einem ÜEI Verletzt?
Kennst du jemanden der sich verletzt hat?

Die Frage die ich mir stelle: haben sie jetzt Vll Messer und Schusswaffen in den Eiern versteckt? Weil wenn nicht sind sie noch genauso ungefährlich wie sie es vor 10 Jahren waren


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

lol, ihr Deutschen habt sie echt nicht mehr alle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. August 2008)

Genauso wie mit den 'Killerspielen' : LÄCHERLICH!


----------



## Zez (7. August 2008)

Verdammt - kein Eis mehr mit Glitterspießen oder Schirmchen, und generell - Essen gibts nichtmehr mit Gabel, Messer und Löffel - evt können die Kinder ja das Besteck mitessen, am besten auch keine Gläßer + Teller mehr !


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. August 2008)

Oh Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen...... wie blöd bitte kann man als Politiker sein ?


----------



## claet (7. August 2008)

das sommerloch lässt grüßen

man muss sich auch nicht über jeden scheiß aufregen, kommt eh nich


----------



## shadow24 (7. August 2008)

das wichtigste an dem Artikel steht im grauen Kästchen direkt unter den Ü-Eiern:Verbot _vorgeschlagen_...
wenn ihr wüsstet was die hohen Herren in Berlin so tagtäglich vorschlagen...da könnte man jeden Tag so ein Thread eröffnen.
ist nur heisse Luft um das Sommerloch zu stopfen...
Edit:claet ist auf der selben Spur)))


----------



## Ben86rockt (7. August 2008)

/vote 4 Killerspiele in Üeiern dazu am besten ein paar Waffen und nen paar Metall Alben.....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

Ich möchte mal ein dummes Kind sehen, dass diese gelben Teile von allein auf bekommt....


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ein dummes Kind sehen, dass diese gelben Teile von allein auf bekommt....




ich möchte mal nen erwachsenen sehen der das kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gawm (7. August 2008)

wie geil eh die spinner haben da auch nix mehr zu tun...

sich faul die eier schaukeln und Ü-eier verbieten wollen LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (7. August 2008)

Die sind gefährlich! Ich hab da mal ne Tüte Koks drin gehabt!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)

Wenn man Ü-eier schnell berschleunigt, dann tun die ganz dolle weh!^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich möchte mal nen erwachsenen sehen der das kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Echt ma, die Drecksteile! Und dann muss man das halbe Teil in den Mund nehmen, um esmit den Zähnen zu öffnen. Und dann sind die Scheissteile auchnoch mit Sabber beschmiert!! *aarrgss*


----------



## Kaaper (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Echt ma, die Drecksteile! Und dann muss man das halbe Teil in den Mund nehmen, um esmit den Zähnen zu öffnen. Und dann sind die Scheissteile auchnoch mit Sabber beschmiert!! *aarrgss*



zwischen den handballen hin und her rollen und bissel zusammen drücken reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema:

als ich das heute morgen gehört hab dachte ich erst heute ist der 1. April

aber da dem nicht so ist muss man das wohl glauben btw. da ist wohl einem unbedeutenden Politiker langweilig geowrden der wollt auch mal was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaPhan (7. August 2008)

Ist mal wieder ien Schritt zur "Amerikanisierung".

dort sind die nämlich verboten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder ien Schritt zur "Amerikanisierung".
> 
> dort sind die nämlich verboten.



*. . . . .*












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Echt ma, die Drecksteile! Und dann muss man das halbe Teil in den Mund nehmen, um esmit den Zähnen zu öffnen. Und dann sind die Scheissteile auchnoch mit Sabber beschmiert!! *aarrgss*



Lol das kenn ich doch...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (7. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Echt ma, die Drecksteile! Und dann muss man das halbe Teil in den Mund nehmen, um esmit den Zähnen zu öffnen. Und dann sind die Scheissteile auchnoch mit Sabber beschmiert!! *aarrgss*



da erkenne ich mich ja wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> zwischen den handballen hin und her rollen und bissel zusammen drücken reicht



das klappt leider nicht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einmal hab ichs mitm fuß aufgemacht , aber dann bin ich drauf ausgerutscht und hab mir den Knöchel verstaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mhh evlt sind die dinger doch nicht so ungefährlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. August 2008)

aaach das hab ich eben im fernsehen gesehn.
naja also ich meine: wie kommen die von heute auf morgen darauf? Ü eier gibtes seit 30jahren und das ohne großartige verletzungen, und wenn eine vorloiegt waren die eltern schuld, weil sie nicht aufgepasst haben, denn in der anleitung zum spielzeug steht, das kinder die kleinteile einatmen oder verschlucken KÖNNEN^^

also, das war wieder ein politiker, dem mal wal wieder langweilig gewesen ist und sich gedacht hat: hmm wie komme ich denn heute in die schlagzeilen? AH ich versuche durchzusetzen, das Ü-eier verboten werden.

an alle politiker: nehmt das oben geschriebene nicht zuuuu ernst aber denkt mal drüber nach^^


----------



## Keleron (7. August 2008)

*diktiert diese nachricht einem staatsangestellten Pfleger, daher ich keine arme und beine und nurnoch ein auge habe weil ich ein Ü-Ei öffnen Wollte* /ironie off bevors lächerlich wird...

Lol und morgen wollense Gummibärchen verbieten, weil man sich ja an der Perforation (diesen Zacken) die finger abschneiden kann oder sowas... Oder wie ich finde diese Sauren Zungen zu verbieten... oder Ahoi Brause oder Pokemon...

Ihr Deutschen eifert Amerika auch gerne nach oder?

p.s. ich weiss war stark übertrieben aber bitte Ü-Eier verbieten weil se gefährlich sein sollen ist genauso übertrieben


----------



## Ben86rockt (7. August 2008)

Lighthelios schrieb:


> Die sind gefährlich! Ich hab da mal ne Tüte Koks drin gehabt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toll wieso passiert mir sowas nie.....  grins


----------



## Melih (7. August 2008)

denen ist es langweilig ganz einfach


----------



## Jack Sparrow (7. August 2008)

Das geilste NEBEN dem Ü-Ei Verbot ist ja, dass Cornflakesschachteln, in denen noch RIESIGE Spielzeuge mitdrinnen sind, auch verboten werden, aus dem gleichen Grund. 

Na natürlich kann ein 3 Jähriger nen 10 centimeter großen Löffel auffuttern, jep.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. August 2008)

Ich glaube ihr missversteht die Gefahren die von Überraschungseiern ausgehen. Der Sohn des Freundes der Tochter vom Onkel meiner Cousine hat sich daraus mal einen voll funktionsfähigen Kernreaktor gebaut. Und der war gerade mal ein Jahr alt. Jetzt stellt euch mal vor was ein Zwei-Jähriger daraus machen kann.

Außerdem bekommen die kleinen Gören davon klebrige Finger und dann betatschen die einen damit. Igitt.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Zum Thema:
Ein paar Städte entfernt von uns ist schon ein Kind an einem Ü-Ei gestorben...
Ich krieg einfach nich ´innen Kopf , wie das die Eltern nciht verhindern können?
Ich glaube der Staat hat einfach Angst, dass unglaublich viele klagen gegen Konzerne eingehen, die z.B. Ü-Eier herstellen an welchem sch irgendein Kind verschluckt, in Amerika ist das ja Mode, so wird man da reich :>
Aber mal kurz OT: 


> Genauso wie mit den 'Killerspielen' : LÄCHERLICH!


Herr Beckstein kommt am 15. Zu uns in die Stadt, ungelogen xD
Ich werd hingehen mit meinem PC-Action ab 18-Shirt und ein bisschen provozieren, wird scher cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

_Hatte tatsächlich mal ein solcher Unfall mit einem Ü-Ei... Kumpel und ich gngen so Red Bull und so einkaufen am Nachmittag und er sah diese runden, ich verlockendem Silberpapier eingewickelten Köstlichkeiten. Dann wollte er doch prompt eines...
Die Schkolade war das eigentliche Problem - ohne auf den Inhalt zu gucken biss er genüsslich in die Schokolade und biss damit auch das gelbe Ei im Ei auf, ein kleines Rädchen kam hinaus und stürmte seinen Rachen. Dann hustete er lauthals und grapschte sich vor allen Leuten in den Darm hinunter (na ja, nicht ganz...), war jedenfalls ganz schön peinlich. Als er sich dann berfreit hatte, hatte er so ein Kunststoffrädchen eines Bausatzes in der Hand.
Und die Moral ist:_

*Ü-Eier müssen sofort verboten werden, denn sie sind lebensgefährlich!*


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Ü-Eier müssen sofort verboten werden, denn sie sind lebensgefährlich!



Ich liebe Dir!
Darf ich das für meine Signatur habn?


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dir!
> Darf ich das für meine Signatur habn?


Sicher


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Oh Herr, lass Hirn vom Himmel regnen...... wie blöd bitte kann man als Politiker sein ?


^^ /sign


----------



## Vakeros (7. August 2008)

einfach lächerlich sowas
wir müssen soofort Kleidung verbieten.Kleine Kinder könnten mit Kleidung baden gehen.Die Kleidung wird nass und zieht die Kinder nach unten wo diese dann ertrinken oder noch schlimmer die Rohre verstopfen könnten^^


----------



## CocoSylt (7. August 2008)

Also ich finds nicht ok, immerhin ist es zu ner weltmarke geworden, dann müssen halt die eltern besser aufpassen!


----------



## Vakeros (7. August 2008)

CocoSylt schrieb:


> Also ich finds nicht ok, immerhin ist es zu ner weltmarke geworden, dann müssen halt die eltern besser aufpassen!


das wird eh nicht passieren.das ar nur der einfall eines gelangweilten politikers.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (7. August 2008)

Jährlich sterben taussende von Kindern wegen jedem möglichen scheiß, den man verhindern könnte und die wollen was wegen den Ü-EIERN MACHEN?!?!?! Hab noch nie gehört, dass wegen dem Spielzeug da was passiert ist.


----------



## Alanium (7. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr missversteht die Gefahren die von Überraschungseiern ausgehen. Der Sohn des Freundes der Tochter vom Onkel meiner Cousine hat sich daraus mal einen voll funktionsfähigen Kernreaktor gebaut. Und der war gerade mal ein Jahr alt. Jetzt stellt euch mal vor was ein Zwei-Jähriger daraus machen kann.
> 
> Außerdem bekommen die kleinen Gören davon klebrige Finger und dann betatschen die einen damit. Igitt.


Ein Zweijähriger könnte bestimmt hochkomplizietre Biowaffen daraus bauen, meine Cousine hat das mit  1 1/2 fast geschafft, also wirklich, verbietet die Ü-Eier!


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Hallo Community...
> 
> vor paar Minuten habe ich diesen Artikel im Netz gefunden
> 
> ...


die sind gefäääärrrliiiccch
ich mein da hats so figuren drin damit kann man einen menschen in 1er sekunde töten -.-^^

steht nid umsonst erst ab 6 jahren da oder?

aber ich wär ja noch für ne entfernung von hochen häusern .. kann ein kind ja einfach runter springen
und hmm see/meer kann man auch entfernen da vertrinkt man

manchma frag ich mich bei euch deutschen echt ... was habt ihr da nur gewählt ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Phoe-Nix schrieb:


> Jährlich sterben taussende von Kindern wegen jedem möglichen scheiß, den man verhindern könnte und die wollen was wegen den Ü-EIERN MACHEN?!?!?! Hab noch nie gehört, dass wegen dem Spielzeug da was passiert ist.



ach das ist nur tarnung ... die in afrika sterben nicht an armut und nix zu essen .. nein an ü-eiern .......
naja kenne auch einen der hats fast verschluckt (inklusiv der kugel xD) aber der war auch besoffen und naja ok ein kind isser immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich frag mich wann die schweiz auch mit so sinnlosem zeugs kommt ..


----------



## Traka (8. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das wichtigste an dem Artikel steht im grauen Kästchen direkt unter den Ü-Eiern:Verbot _vorgeschlagen_...
> wenn ihr wüsstet was die hohen Herren in Berlin so tagtäglich vorschlagen...da könnte man jeden Tag so ein Thread eröffnen.
> ist nur heisse Luft um das Sommerloch zu stopfen...
> Edit:claet ist auf der selben Spur)))


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen außer vtl. noch, dass auch unwichtige Politiker auch gerne mal 5 Minuten Ruhm haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und solange es Zeitungen wie Bild und Welt gibt (inkl. deren Online-Angeboten) gibt es weiterhin ein Medium welches diesen Drang nach Ruhm publiziert.


----------



## Mimmiteh (8. August 2008)

Ein Ü-EI Verbot für Kinder nein... aber eines für Erwachsene die sich aus der Sammelsucht herraus all diese Spielzeuge aneignen..
Zum einen treiben sie sich selbst in den Ruin zum anderen haben die Kinder nix mehr zum Spielen, da die Figuren zu wertvoll sind..

Sommerloch ick hör Dir trapsen^^


----------



## chopi (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Herr Beckstein kommt am 15. Zu uns in die Stadt, ungelogen xD
> Ich werd hingehen mit meinem PC-Action ab 18-Shirt und ein bisschen provozieren, wird scher cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst unbedingt noch in verschiedenen foren ankündigen,das du ihn unmbringen willst und das du nach dem posten in dem forum noch ne runde css spielen wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, man sollte Sandkästen verbieten...Kinder könnten Sand essen oO



Noch nichts von den Jungen gehört, die die Sand Ninjas aus Naruto nachgespielt haben? Mit dem Kopf zuerst im Sandkasten vergraben und naja, irgendwann hat er sich halt nicht mehr bewegt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTeiIOeBk9g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCHv9txhVog

Youtube Kommentar:

I guess he sucks as a Ninja


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> Noch nichts von den Jungen gehört, die die Sand Ninjas aus Naruto nachgespielt haben? Mit dem Kopf zuerst im Sandkasten vergraben und naja, irgendwann hat er sich halt nicht mehr bewegt.



Oô
Fast s niveaulos wie RTL 2 Abendunterhaltung, das Video.
Kleinen Kindenr beim Sterben zugucken mag ih nicht.


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

wenn die das Zeug da drinnen verbieten wollen, weil es lebensgefährlich ist, dann können die auch die Schokolade verbieten und die Verpackung!
Daran kann man theoretisch ja sterben! oO


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> wenn die das Zeug da drinnen verbieten wollen, weil es lebensgefährlich ist, dann können die auch die Schokolade verbieten und die Verpackung!
> Daran kann man theoretisch ja sterben! oO



Wie kann man denn an Schokolade sterben?
(außer an übergewicht/Diabethes usw...)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Noch nichts von den Jungen gehört, die die Sand Ninjas aus Naruto nachgespielt haben? Mit dem Kopf zuerst im Sandkasten vergraben und naja, irgendwann hat er sich halt nicht mehr bewegt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTeiIOeBk9g
> 
> ...




Also ganz ehrlich : Ich finds saulustig. Wie kann es nur so dumme Kinder geben , die das nachmachen , oder besser gesagt : Wie können Eltern ihr Kinder so vernachlässigen?


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn an Schokolade sterben?
> (außer an übergewicht/Diabethes usw...)



ja eben das ist doch total gefährlich!!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

> ja eben das ist doch total gefährlich!!



Dann müsste man alle Lebensmittel mit einem bestimmten Fett/Zuckergehalt aus der Lebensmittelpalette entfernen
--> Konzerne gehn Pleite --> Aktiencrash --> Chaos!!!11


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich : Ich finds saulustig. Wie kann es nur so dumme Kinder geben , die das nachmachen , oder besser gesagt : Wie können Eltern ihr Kinder so vernachlässigen?



Lustig fand ich in Video nr. 1 wo der gesagt hat, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass die Eltern nicht sagen wo genau das passiert ist und dann der Kommentar eingespielt wird: "because the sandbox might do it again?" 

Lustig auch mit den Naruto Figuren beim youtube video xD


----------



## Shrukan (8. August 2008)

ja Pech wenn die son Terz wegen Ü-Eier machen.
Seit Jahren essen wir die und auf einmal sind die zu gefährlich.


----------



## nalcarya (8. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Lustig fand ich in Video nr. 1 wo der gesagt hat, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass die Eltern nicht sagen wo genau das passiert ist und dann der Kommentar eingespielt wird: "because the sandbox might do it again?"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun ja, lustig ist relativ, ich find's eher unbegreiflich wie sau*dumm* manche Menschen, isbesondere Kinder, sind. Ohooo, sie wusten nicht, dass er in Sand nicht atmen kann, deswegen ist natürlich der böse, böse Cartoon schuld :O

Ich mein, wer kommt schon auf die Idee, dass man in einem nicht gasförmigen Stoff nicht atmen können könnte? Voll abwegig.


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

na klaaaaaaaar !!

seht nur, badet bist zur brust im blut, und dieses fiese grinsen.... oh gott mir wirds ganz komisch..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> na klaaaaaaaar !!
> 
> seht nur, badet bist zur brust im blut, und dieses fiese grinsen.... oh gott mir wirds ganz komisch..



*kaputtroll*
*Lachträne wegwisch*
Geniales Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

